
Researchers convert sunlight to electricity with over 40 percent efficiency - ot
http://phys.org/news/2014-12-sunlight-electricity-percent-efficiency.html
======
socceroos
The paper for this research doesn't come out for a few days yet so this
article could have just been the title. Nothing of substance in the article
except to give a shout-out to the researchers.

TL;DR: "Researchers convert sunlight to electricity with over 40 percent
efficiency."

